# Official Opener Countdown!



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I remember the countdown from last year, and it started earlier then this, so I'll start this years countdown! I guess nobody is certain if the season starts Aug. 15, which i dought it does but...the is for September 1!

56 days!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Let it begin. September 1st is the day it should be, every year until they get the population under control, which I don't see happening unless they are willing to extend the nest smashing rights much much farther than they have so far. Even then, these things are so dang efficient at breeding, I think they would still find a way to keep their numbers higher than desired.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's Aug. 15th as I mentioned on another thread.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Well I remember the countdown from last year, and it started earlier then this, so I'll start this years countdown! I guess nobody is certain if the season starts Aug. 15, which i dought it does but...the is for September 1!
> 
> 56 days!


Sounds like it is 38 days broseph, I wish it was 55 though.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> Sounds like it is 38 days broseph, I wish it was 55 though.


Broseph? Are you from Bemiji?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Broseph? Are you from Bemiji?


lol, I spend ALOT of time in devils lake, picked that one up from the locals over the years


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Where does that come from? I have a buddy who's brother's name is Joe, or Joseph. He's been calling him Broseph for years and claims he came up with it. I gave him credit till now :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How does a person get broseph for joseph? My name is Joseph and I have never heard of it and I have been to Bemiji and I have never heard of it :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess them dakota goosling decoys will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> How does a person get broseph for joseph? My name is Joseph and I have never heard of it and I have been to Bemiji and I have never heard of it :-?


He would just call him that because it was a combination of Bother and Joseph... Bro...seph.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I think a more mature, fuzzling would be in order rather than the goosling decoy. Anyone want to invest into a decoy making company producing the North Dakota Fuzzlings????? I will need some pictures to carve one and get it ready for production! It probably will not be ready this year, but could be ready by next August. The best paints and plastics will be used, but if orders exceed expectations then they will probably have to be mass produced out of the USA.

Jeff


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

34 days my friends, It will be hear before you know it. Get the bug spray and tanning lotion out 8)


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

33 days til harvest


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

33 days til we get to paint our naked bodies camoflauge to stay cool. The one nice thing about being forced to shoot goslings on the water is that you won't need waders you can just swim out there.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

32 more! Atleast this opener is on a friday instead of a fricken monday!


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

I'll keep this goin shutt

21 days! Let the popcorn hand feeding begin, Allready got them trained 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Darn near took out a flock of the FUZZ balls today! Walking across the road... They will need every day to grow up!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

3 Weeks from today!! It's getting closer and closer.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

15 days, going scouting/posting this weekend

Shawn, you thought posting July 1st. was rediculous, I call it being prepared  , either way I will be out this weekend in the old ladys car (with MN plates uke: ) lookin for the money.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

so, these fuzzy gooseling that you are planning on making....um, can i have all the first months production for next years early goose? SD BOYS, 36 DAYS!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Went on a road trip in SD today and saw that the wheat is just now starting to get cut. I'm guessing you guys up in ND should be on the same schedule as I think we were wet even later than you. I'd say at this rate, there should be plenty of fields for you guys to hunt on the opener.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

It just seems that August 15th is almost way too early to hunt geese, they must have way too many of them in the State of ND this season?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Could someone point me in the right direction where the local geese are over populated? Damn where im at they are way UNDER populated!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Could someone point me in the right direction where the local geese are over populated? Damn where im at they are way UNDER populated!
> _________________


How many time do I have to tell you internet scouting isnt cool!

Why werent you man enough to answer your phone, shawn me and broseph were in your area doin a little scouting this evening.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry man i would of came with but i was at the lake wake boarding!!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

mshutt said:


> Could someone point me in the right direction where the local geese are over populated? Damn where im at they are way UNDER populated!


They are all over the place. I saw a lot between Edmore and Michigan 4th of July weekend.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

10 days!

Saw my first flock of geese flying to a swathed field yesterday...there was around 50 of them!!! I'll be hunting them if they ever get off the refuge fields lol!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

8 days!
All I have seen around my area is a group of about 30 geese on a big lake. But i haven't really been scouting too much for geese (i have been out scouting for deer) and I have only seen one swathed wheat field around where i live.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

4 days!!! Im out the door to do some scouting, hey shutt get off the wake board and put some miles on! :splat:


----------



## Jeremy Eickhoff (Aug 13, 2007)

2 days! C'mon now!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

2 days!!  I finally found a swathed wheat field that had 200-250 geese in it! thats the only field that I have seen geese in this whole year.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> 2 days!! I finally found a swathed wheat field that had 200-250 geese in it! thats the only field that I have seen geese in this whole year.


Are you sure your in ND? :beer:

500 miles in 2 days resulted in around 1k birds seen total, Im not guna lie I was kinda disapointed with the numbers. I found 4 fields that were full of swaths and some birds that I am just going to overlook because I dont really want to start the first hunt of the season off with back packing dekes in with mosquitos and hot weather.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

yes im in ND i have talked to a lot of people and nobody has really seen very many around this area. I talked to a guy from Minnesota that owns land next to mine and he said he only seen a couple geese in between Carrington and where i live (he owns a house in carrington and he stays there while he is over here hunting). I think another reason i havent seen very many around my area is because very few crops are off because we have had so much rain and harvest is slow this year.

Anyways...we only have today and tomorrow left and its wackin and stackin time! :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Leaving early tomorrow for a final day of scouting.

I'm not having any problems finding huntable numbers everywhere I go. It must depend on the area and the timing of the hatch?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

on the way to work this morning in minnesota i saw a field with around 150 in it. Man is it gonna KILL me when im working on friday knowing that im missing the opener!!!!! :dead:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Some B52's will be raining.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

1 hr. and 50 min. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

good luck guys shoot em up dont shoot em so bad that us sodak boys have to carry a rabbit foots so they commit to our decoys


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Decided I'm not going today. Scouted yesterday and only found a hand full of huntable fields, none of which had geese in them. Most of the fields weren't cut and the ones that were hadn't been baled yet. The only good looking spot was an unharvested bean field that had about 75 geese in it. Oh well, I hear the walleye bite is hot on Devils Lake. :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

its 12;15...IM LEAVING THE HOUSE....IN....5 MINUTES!

Shooting time...6 hours!!!! good luck men! and women!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Good luck! Don't forget the camera!


----------

